# No longer confused...A BFP this morning!!!!!!!!!! Pic added



## Lea8198

Hi everyone.

I am new here and this is my first post. I am posting because I am unsure if i am pregnant or not. I would appreciate any advice anyone has...

So I have 2 kids, nearly 5 and 2.5. We have been discussing a 3rd but I said to DH we had to wait until March next year or later. I have been natural family planning for months and had periods on time (28 day cycle) for the last 6 months. So, we were in the final part of my cycle and we decided to BD twice, 5 days apart. I thought I was safe as I was past day 14. However, AF was due last weekend so I am now 10 days late. I did think maybe I was skipping a period (or a long cycle) but then i realised that would mean our 'safe' BD could have been around ovulation time. I have been doing tests since my missed period all BFN. However, I did one last night (and saw the tiniest of tiny faint lines but it was after 10 minutes so i ignored it). I re-ran the test this morning and saw again what i think is a tiny faint line. This was after around 4-5 minutes. It is really faint so needed to dry out a little for it to be seen. I have had NO symptoms although I have had cramping all week. Today however, i feel sick, tired, dizzy and had some pain in boobs. Did i say tired??? I am shattered!

I am a little frightened about this but DH is so excited at the prospect. I was wondering if you can see the lines that i 'think' i can see? Here they are:

The top line was the slighter stronger one from this morning. The bottom one last night (hardly visible!). I had done a little photoshopping on it too. What do you think? Am i mad looking for excuses for later AF? Is this an evaporation line? Any thoughts appreciated x

Original:
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b18/Lea8198/DSCF3123.jpg

Altered:
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b18/Lea8198/Pinktest.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b18/Lea8198/Invert2.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b18/Lea8198/Invert1.jpg


----------



## DazedConfused

Could be an evap.... but it looks a little pink.

Hmmm test again!


----------



## Braven05

Definitely SEE the line, but can't tell color. GOod luck!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I can see it on a screen tilt. Those look like IC tests, I would do either a first response OR a superdrug own brand test with FMU and hopefully you will get a better idea.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Lea8198

Thanks guys. I did do an FRER earlier this week and other IC cheapies but no lines at all. I have some more IC here so I can do another tomorrow and hope it is darker but it is driving me nuts! I have always used these tests and they have always been great but as i have no idea how many DPO I am it's even more difficult to know if it is real or not.


----------



## Rikki

It's difficult to tell. But those tests aren't great. I got negative ones when I was pregnant. Superdrug is a good one. Saying that, there are a few women who don't get a positive on a home test even when they are pregnant (it's fairly rare but can happen).
Maybe ask doctors for a blood test if AF doesn't show in the next couple of days?


----------



## Lea8198

I guess everyone is different aren't they? I am just very confused. I will see if the line is darker tomorrow....if so I will go and get another from Superdrug or FRER and see what they read. I trust those much more but having been testing for a week it's too costly to pay that much each time. Poor DH is convinced...I hope I don't let him down. Even he can see the lines! Is it normal to get 2 evap lines one after the other but not on the 3 before it? The lines did also get ever so slightly darker. I would think surely a line would be darker by now? I won't sleep tonight now waiting to wake up and know for sure. If it is barely visible tomorrow I think i will assume BFN.

I really appreciate your thoughts on this. I have never had an evaporation line before which is why I am so confused!


----------



## mrsessex

Ooooo they look positive to me :hugs:

Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## honey08

for 10days late im sure u wud have a decent line now.... but i can see it ! x


----------



## funmama

I had the exact same thing happen at 10dpo....it was a barely visible line after 10 minutes. 11dpo I had a more visible faint line within 5 minutes... you should definitely test tomorrow! :)


----------



## Lea8198

Thanks guys. The thing is, I have no idea how many DPO I am :/ This has been a very weird cycle. I have no idea when I ovulated as we are not officially trying yet! grrrr


----------



## 3boys

hun when i was pregnant with my first and second baby i didnt get a line until i was 6wks. Fingers crossed for you. Please let me know how you get on! x x


----------



## mrsessex

3boys said:


> hun when i was pregnant with my first and second baby i didnt get a line until i was 6wks. Fingers crossed for you. Please let me know how you get on! x x

blimey :wacko::wacko: thats mad innit!!! were you testing before that?


----------



## Lea8198

Wow, I have heard of that! I have always got positives fairly early which is why this one is driving me mad! But AF still not here so I guess there is still that chance. How did you cope not knowing????

Whilst it is sooner than I wanted, now I think i may be pregnant, I think I will be sad if I am not. DH would be devastated now too. I saw him googling an evaporation line hehehe


----------



## SamiraNChris

I had the same thing happen to me hun! I tested yesterday and had 2 very faint lines like yours, and then this morning i had the same but a tiny tiny bit darker! then i did 2 superdrug tests this avvo and eve and the line was 100% there! so i would definately wait till tomorrow and then go and get a superdrug or frer test which are 4/6 days before your due date! xx


----------



## mrsessex

SamiraNChris said:


> I had the same thing happen to me hun! I tested yesterday and had 2 very faint lines like yours, and then this morning i had the same but a tiny tiny bit darker! then i did 2 superdrug tests this avvo and eve and the line was 100% there! so i would definately wait till tomorrow and then go and get a superdrug or frer test which are 4/6 days before your due date! xx

 YAY to your SIGGY!!!! ITS COOOOOOL!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## Lea8198

SamiraNChris said:


> I had the same thing happen to me hun! I tested yesterday and had 2 very faint lines like yours, and then this morning i had the same but a tiny tiny bit darker! then i did 2 superdrug tests this avvo and eve and the line was 100% there! so i would definately wait till tomorrow and then go and get a superdrug or frer test which are 4/6 days before your due date! xx

Thank you. I ahve just been reading your thread and you have inspired me to test again and if darker to get a superdrug one. Did yours look as faint as mine? Mine is hardly there :?


----------



## SamiraNChris

hehe thanks about my siggy!

and glad I could be of inspiration!!! yea they were reallly light but i could see that they were pinky in colour! i was toldthat if colorless lik grey then it is more than likely to be an evap but for it to happen 3 times cant of been right! so i got the super drug ones, its 2 packs of 2 for £8 but i only got one pack of 2 as i had some at home, i just had to do it while at work lol! 

hope your in the same boat as meeeeeee!!! x


----------



## rhysmum

i see it hun!! LOOKS BFP TO ME! when was last time you bd as the test looks about 10dpo hcg wise if you was 10days late im sure it would be darker as hcg doubles everyday, but you may have ovulated later and only be early like 7 to 10dpo and looks about perfect for that amount of time xx good luck hun xx


----------



## Lea8198

hmmmm I am not so sure this morning. Last night i did one and the line looked stronger and more visible to the naked eye. This morning it is fainter again. It should be getting stronger! I can see it and it does look pinky but it is not like it should be I don't think. The lines came up under 5 mins last night and this morning. I am now thinking dodgy cheap tests or chemical maybe? God knows. I will be getting a proper test this morning to test later or in the morning.

I am so confused over it all grrrrrrrr


----------



## SamiraNChris

Lea8198 said:


> hmmmm I am not so sure this morning. Last night i did one and the line looked stronger and more visible to the naked eye. This morning it is fainter again. It should be getting stronger! I can see it and it does look pinky but it is not like it should be I don't think. The lines came up under 5 mins last night and this morning. I am now thinking dodgy cheap tests or chemical maybe? God knows. I will be getting a proper test this morning to test later or in the morning.
> 
> I am so confused over it all grrrrrrrr

definately get a proper test, maybe a FRER as this can work 6 days before your AF and if your unsure of when your AF is due this might make the difference that is needed! i think superdrug ones are 4 days before but this might be ok too! give it a try, your definately not out and i think your chances are pretty high! xx


----------



## mummyvikki

Good luck i would defo get a better test hun
Maybe like other poster's requested,FRER & superdrug hun 
wishing you lots of luck & sending lots of :dust:
xxx


----------



## Lea8198

Thanks everyone. I have just picked up a superdrug double pack as suggested. I will use that tomorrow morning or tonight if i can't wait! How long would i have to not pee for in order to get a stronger result?

On a side note....I have just dipped a sample that I know is not pregnant and there is no line at all. Not even after it has dried. Putting mine next to it is fairly clear! It just worries me the one i did this morning was fainter. I will see if I can get a pic in comparison.

Anyway, still not sure but have a little more faith in the lines i can see on these IC. Now I just need to now if it is a PG and not a chemical. All crossed xxx


----------



## mummyvikki

Best thing to do is just test with the superdrug! Thing is with ic they dont have much dye in them so maybe the 1 you did this morning is lighter because there isnt much dye in this 1??
I found when having ty there were so many different lines but all a positive..Vary very much in colour & thick ness

Fingers crossed & good luck chick xxxx


----------



## 3boys

mrsessex said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> hun when i was pregnant with my first and second baby i didnt get a line until i was 6wks. Fingers crossed for you. Please let me know how you get on! x x
> 
> blimey :wacko::wacko: thats mad innit!!! were you testing before that?Click to expand...

nearly every day and then i would give up and think i was defo not, when AF didnt show up a couple of days later i would test again and get a bfp. in saying that both of my older boys arrived 9 days late so maybe i ovulated later than normal on those occassions.


----------



## Lea8198

OH MY GOD. I could not resist it and i did a test just now with the superdrug test and there is no doubt about it. I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM IN SHOCK. I am shaking like a leaf.

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Once I ahve calmed down I will post a pic


----------



## SamiraNChris

Lea8198 said:


> OH MY GOD. I could not resist it and i did a test just now with the superdrug test and there is no doubt about it. I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM IN SHOCK. I am shaking like a leaf.
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Once I ahve calmed down I will post a pic

YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhh i feel like crying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i knew you were!!!! you can be my bump buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wahoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lea8198

Ahhhh thanks. I am still shaking!!!!! It's a faintish line but defo there and defo pink. Not as dark as the control but a BFP anyway! Bump buddies sound good to me!

I am actually frightened to death. I suffer with hyperemesis and vowed I would never carry a child again as pregnancy nearly kills me but it seems fate had other ideas. I now have 1-2 weeks of normality and then my world is likely to be rocked - YUCK! My DH is so happy. He desperately wanted another baby. Whilst I am shaking and in shock I am scared of what is to come. My daughter (who is now 2) was a horrid pregnancy and birth and it took me a long time to get over that. It seems we are meant to have number 3 despite my fears.

I am happy and scared and overwhelmed and shocked all at the same time!!!!!

Note to others - Natural family planning does NOT work. Fact (well at least not for me hehehe).


----------



## SamiraNChris

Lea8198 said:


> Ahhhh thanks. I am still shaking!!!!! It's a faintish line but defo there and defo pink. Not as dark as the control but a BFP anyway! Bump buddies sound good to me!
> 
> I am actually frightened to death. I suffer with hyperemesis and vowed I would never carry a child again as pregnancy nearly kills me but it seems fate had other ideas. I now have 1-2 weeks of normality and then my world is likely to be rocked - YUCK! My DH is so happy. He desperately wanted another baby. Whilst I am shaking and in shock I am scared of what is to come. My daughter (who is now 2) was a horrid pregnancy and birth and it took me a long time to get over that. It seems we are meant to have number 3 despite my fears.
> 
> I am happy and scared and overwhelmed and shocked all at the same time!!!!!
> 
> Note to others - Natural family planning does NOT work. Fact (well at least not for me hehehe).

Aww you never know this one may be a doddle!!! still yaaaaaaaaay even if it will be hard!!!!!! woooooooooooop!!! get on with your due dates woman and change your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Lea8198

I hope so, I really do. Based on my last period this baby is due the 17th July but going by the test and when we BD I reckon it's probably a week on from that. So around the same time!!!!!! Should i go by the 17th do you think?

Does anyone know how to change the title of my thread?


----------



## paula181

Lea8198 said:


> OH MY GOD. I could not resist it and i did a test just now with the superdrug test and there is no doubt about it. I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM IN SHOCK. I am shaking like a leaf.
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Once I ahve calmed down I will post a pic

Aww congrats hun, wishing you a happy pregnancy x


----------



## ebony2010

3boys said:


> hun when i was pregnant with my first and second baby i didnt get a line until i was 6wks. Fingers crossed for you. Please let me know how you get on! x x

Thats what worries me... I can't even wait until my AF is due never mind until 6 weeks pregnant!!! :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

SamiraNChris said:


> I had the same thing happen to me hun! I tested yesterday and had 2 very faint lines like yours, and then this morning i had the same but a tiny tiny bit darker! then i did 2 superdrug tests this avvo and eve and the line was 100% there! so i would definately wait till tomorrow and then go and get a superdrug or frer test which are 4/6 days before your due date! xx

Congratulations!!!!!! Sooooo jealous! hehehe x


----------



## Lea8198

So here it is....I am not sure there are any more question marks? Good old Superdrug!

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b18/Lea8198/photo2.jpg


----------



## ebony2010

Lea8198 said:


> OH MY GOD. I could not resist it and i did a test just now with the superdrug test and there is no doubt about it. I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM IN SHOCK. I am shaking like a leaf.
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Once I ahve calmed down I will post a pic

Woohoooo!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! xxxx :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Lea8198 said:


> I hope so, I really do. Based on my last period this baby is due the 17th July but going by the test and when we BD I reckon it's probably a week on from that. So around the same time!!!!!! Should i go by the 17th do you think?
> 
> Does anyone know how to change the title of my thread?

when was your 1st day of last period?! 

To change thread title go to your first post, edit then advanced editing then you can change it there xx


----------



## ebony2010

That is defo a line!!!! Congratulations!!! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

YAAAAAAAY love the pic wooooooooo!!! go superdrug tests you did us both proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Lea8198

My last period started 10th October....

Thanks for the congrats everyone. I am glad i can shout about it in here!!!!!!!


----------



## Braven05

Yay!! Awesome news, congrats to you! H & H 9 months!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Lea8198 said:


> My last period started 10th October....
> 
> Thanks for the congrats everyone. I am glad i can shout about it in here!!!!!!!

eeek so your due a week before me!!!! my AF was due on the 10th last month but i was 9 days late last month!!!! how exciting! you looked at 1st tri yet?!! xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Leanne020807

I done one and the line was very faint i didnt think i was pregnant untill i read the leaflet and it said that a very faint line is a positive so i got a clear blue and i got pregnant 1-2 weeks xx


----------



## Leanne020807

Congrats!! didnt see the post that had the big pink line!!! :D


----------



## Mellofishy

Yay! How exciting!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## ChristinaRN

Congrats!!! We were NTNP and using charting and fertility friend software. FF said I ovulated, then I waited 5 days and BD....then I truely ovulated and TADAH....I"m preggo. So I am with you, family planning doesn't work to prevent!
H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## lucy_x

congratualtions :kiss:


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats! xxx


----------



## mummyvikki

Massive congrats hun :)
xxx


----------



## Lea8198

SamiraNChris said:


> Lea8198 said:
> 
> 
> My last period started 10th October....
> 
> Thanks for the congrats everyone. I am glad i can shout about it in here!!!!!!!
> 
> eeek so your due a week before me!!!! my AF was due on the 10th last month but i was 9 days late last month!!!! how exciting! you looked at 1st tri yet?!! xxClick to expand...

What is the 1st tri? Is it another part of the forum? I have done nothing yet beyond be shocked and more shocked lol.

Thanks for all the congratulations guys. I can't believe it still!!


----------



## 3boys

congrats hun!


----------



## Alie

I love it! Thanks for posting a pic too!


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------

